# Seedling Phrag. kovachii getting new roots.



## Dane (Nov 6, 2013)

This is my 3 years old Phrag. kovachii seedling which I got last year...

Right is Phrag. kovachii and left is Phrag. Graeme Jones. This photo was taken last year... Both in 8cm basket






06/11/2013 photo of Phrag. kovachii with new roots starting.. moved into a 14cm basket




New root.





06/11/2013: Both plants next to each other.




Small basket which they were potted in last year for comparison.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2013)

:clap: We like new roots!


----------



## Stone (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes only we Paph and Phrag growers could get so exited about a new root.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2013)

So wet!! Good luck.


----------



## Dane (Nov 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> So wet!! Good luck.



It does look wet, but I think that's the moss that I put on-top of my open mix. My mix has coarse granite stones, coconut peat husk sized and a mix of bark, vermiculite and polystyrene balls. I read up that in nature they have seepage water running constantly over their roots so I've tried to mimic this.


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 14, 2013)

OMG where did you buy those? They look very healthy


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep us posted.


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Has the price of kovachii gone down yet?


----------



## Dane (Nov 14, 2013)

Nope, still very expensive to buy them... maybe in a few years time the price will decrease


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 15, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> OMG where did you buy those? They look very healthy



Seems to come from Alfredo Manrique, I had a haul from him last year, great plants, the first flowered this spring. No, that was not Ph. K.:rollhappy:
Anyone that knows how he is doing, gonewild wrote something about a burglery?
B


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Bjorn I'm very interested in hearing more about that. I would love to get a Graeme Jones or other unusual Pk hybrids


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

You can get big Gen 1 Pk hybrids from Peruflora or Manrique. The Gen 2 hybrids are coming available from people shipping them to and getting them back from Hawaii. Piping Rock comes to mind. Orchids Limited has some interesting stuff also, decent sized. I don't know anything about EU vendors.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 20, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Seems to come from Alfredo Manrique, I had a haul from him last year, great plants, the first flowered this spring. No, that was not Ph. K.:rollhappy:
> Anyone that knows how he is doing, gonewild wrote something about a burglery?
> B



Alfredo is doing very well. The burglary depleted most of his ready for sale seedlings. He told me as a result he would not have many plants to offer for sale this year. The thieves did not take his breeding stock or smaller plants. As well he has some fantastic flasks in his lab so the next generation of his hybrid lines will still be coming in the future.


----------

